# Florida West Coast Beach



## lisabarr (Jun 2, 2017)

Looking for any week the month of June or up to July 9th.  Prefer Pinellas County or Sarasota. 2 bedrooms or at least some where that sleeps 5.  Must have a pool and beach access.


----------



## Jan M. (Jun 3, 2017)

_[Deleted.  Note forum rules re pricing limits: "*Maximum asking price in public posts is $700/week or $100/night.*"]_


----------



## Jan M. (Jun 3, 2017)

lisabarr said:


> Thank you but I am wanting more Central Florida.



I also have the week of June 24th in a two bedroom unit at Sea Oats Beach Club in Englewood, FL? It is $650.

From what I have read about the resort it isn't anything fancy but it is comfortable and right on the beach on Manasota Key. Englewood is 15 minutes south of Venice and about 35 miles south of Sarasota/Bradenton. The shelling is great in that area.

I called resort to find out a little more about it as the reviews were a little iffy and none of them were recent. The living room furniture was new in January of this year and the bedding was replaced two months ago. There is a king bed in the master bedroom and two twin beds, a twin daybed with a trundle, in the second bedroom. I forgot to ask so I'm not sure if there is only one bathroom in the unit or two. They have a towel exchange on Wednesday and a coin laundry. The resort does have some activities and bikes for guests to use.

The reservation is for unit 204 which is on the second floor near the office and has no view of the Gulf.

If you want to see pictures go to www.vacationfla.com. You can call the resort to find out more about it and the area. The number is: 941-474-3611


----------



## lisabarr (Jun 3, 2017)

Jan M. said:


> I also have the week of June 24th in a two bedroom unit at Sea Oats Beach Club in Englewood, FL? It is $650.



Boy, those reviews are not good.  Hmmm.  I will have to think about that one.  Thank you for the option.


----------



## Jan M. (Jun 3, 2017)

lisabarr said:


> Boy, those reviews are not good.  Hmmm.  I will have to think about that one.  Thank you for the option.



Yes that is why I took the time to call the resort. Sounds like they've been doing a lot of work recently.

We've stayed at several resorts here in Florida that are like this one, older converted motels. No they aren't big luxurious units but they are usually comfortable and certainly sufficient for our needs. In fact we've had some of our best vacations at those resorts. But we are all about the beach and this area has a great beach from everything I've read. Resorts like this one have mostly owners who own fixed weeks so they come back every year, they know each other and are very friendly. The activities she mentioned were bingo, ice cream social, $2 per person, and an all you can eat cook out, $4 a person

The big downside of this reservation is that the unit has no view of the Gulf nor a balcony or elevators. However from looking at the pictures there is a covered walkway to the unit so that serves as a kind of a balcony.

I'll talk to my husband and see if we can do any better on the price if you are interested and don't find anything else you like.


----------

